# Manny Pacquiao vs Ricky Hatton



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

*Ricky Hatton* 
Age: 30 
Height: 5ft 6in 
Record: 45-1 


*Manny Pacquiao*
Age: 30
Height: 5ft 6in
Record: 48-3-2​


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

While I'm rooting for Pac-man, I'll put 10k on Hatton since he's the underdog.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Im backing my boy Hatton even though this fight could be just like the Mayweather fight but I dont think Pacquiao has the power to KO Hatton.

All in on Hatton.


----------



## Nick_Lynch (Feb 3, 2008)

10k on the pac-man.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Pac-man wins by KO in the 2nd round.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

That was a nice KO.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Here it comes...











Blamo!










They both stepped into it... ouch!


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

I came home from my boys house and got this stream right in time. What a great KO. I actually enjoyed this fight, it was quick and exciting.


----------

